# Any hope for these ears.



## m1953

Nala is nine months next week. I am starting to lose all hope. Just retaped yesterday. They have been taped or glued with forms since mid September.


----------



## GatorDog

I'm sorry I can't help, but I just wanted to say that she is probably the cutest floppy eared girl I have ever seen.


----------



## m1953

GatorDog said:


> I'm sorry I can't help, but I just wanted to say that she is probably the cutest floppy eared girl I have ever seen.


Thanks


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

Don't give up! Sometimes it takes up to a year or longer for the ears to come up all the way. I have a male with the exact same problem. Persistence is the key, but when they are past 7 months it is a lot harder. Maybe she's just a late developer. If not and the ears stay like that, you still have a very beautiful German Shepherd. I just glued my pups ears again today. It's time consuming and frustrating at times, but if it works I will be very pleased. I have had a GSD who's ears came up past nine months and they were very strong ears after that. Yes, I did glue them also. It does work sometimes! Were her ears ever up? If so they will most Likely come up again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m1953

VanBuren shepherds said:


> Don't give up! Sometimes it takes up to a year or longer for the ears to come up all the way. I have a male with the exact same problem. Persistence is the key, but when they are past 7 months it is a lot harder. Maybe she's just a late developer. If not and the ears stay like that, you still have a very beautiful German Shepherd. I just glued my pups ears again today. It's time consuming and frustrating at times, but if it works I will be very pleased. I have had a GSD who's ears came up past nine months and they were very strong ears after that. Yes, I did glue them also. It does work sometimes! Were her ears ever up? If so they will most Likely come up again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks very much. I appreciate the input. They have been up only for very brief times and rarely both at the same time. They have either had the glue in ear forms or taped since just before she was six months old in September.. When the forms or tape came undone they would stay up a few days and flop again. They where just retaped yesterday after falling out earlier in the week.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

Here's a picture of my 8 month old male. Foam inserts glued in the ear. I'm having the same trouble you are right now. When the ears come down they look just like your picture. The problem with mine is I have an 8 month old female also and they both pull on each others ears. I think I might have to separate them until the ears are strong enough to stand with out assistance. He's a Showline from west Germany and she's a working line from Czech blood lines. Two different types of ears and both having trouble due too the excessive playing with the ears.


----------



## m1953

He is a great looking dog. I will keep Nala's taped up for a few more months if needed. The tape doesn't seem to bother her. I may order another set of forms because they are easier to glue in than taping. I am just frustrated because I paid show quality prices for Nala. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. Let me know how it goes and I will do the same.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

Will do!


----------



## FirstTimeGSD

If you paid show quality prices, your breeder should have had an ear guarantee.


----------



## julie87

She is only 9 months not even past a year, and like you said they were up before and they stood up for a few days after taping, Im 95% they will be up, just make sure you are doing the taping/gluing correctely, because if you aren't you can do more damage than good, my pup is 7 months and her ears went down after spay now I am in the same boat as you are. They come up very rarely but I am pretty sure that if you do the taping right and she has the right genes your dog will be fine. I was just at the dog park yesterday and 2 people told me that their GSD's ears came up around 1 year old so you have a lot of hope. She is VERY pretty. Good luck.


----------



## marshies

Cutie! Has your breeder offered support in any form? Many will tape/glue for you.


----------



## qbchottu

Try bully sticks, raw trachea, ligament, anything with lots of chondroitin and cartilage to help the ears. But I think these ears will not go up. I have said it before, but if you paid for show pup, you should have a conversation with the breeder about the condition of her ears. She cannot show or breed with those ears.


----------



## m1953

My contact says I can return her for another pup, but that is never going to happen. I couldn't return her in a million years. I contacted him a few times, and he told me don't worry they will go up. 
The trainer I use who was a breeder for many years is taping them for me so I am fairly confident in her that she knows what she is doing..
Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## m1953

qbchottu said:


> Try bully sticks, raw trachea, ligament, anything with lots of chondroitin and cartilage to help the ears. But I think these ears will not go up. I have said it before, but if you paid for show pup, you should have a conversation with the breeder about the condition of her ears. She cannot show or breed with those ears.


She chews one to two 12 inch bully sticks a day. Gets gelatin, glucosamean (sp), fish oil, a can of sardines a day for extra calcium. 
I finally got a response from the breeder who says he will give me a partial refund if not up by a year old since I don't want to return her for another pup. Will see if he carries through with this but I am still trying to hang on to some hope they will go up.


----------



## marshies

m1953 said:


> She chews one to two 12 inch bully sticks a day. Gets gelatin, glucosamean (sp), fish oil, a can of sardines a day for extra calcium.
> I finally got a response from the breeder who says he will give me a partial refund if not up by a year old since I don't want to return her for another pup. Will see if he carries through with this but I am still trying to hang on to some hope they will go up.


Sounds like you are doing everything you can. 

Just some more things for you to consider, which I came upon my research when my pup was younger (6 months), and had a floppy tip:

-take dog to new and exciting places that stimulate the ears to stand up. I know when I walk by a bush with singing birds, my dog is tilting her head and listening intently

-raw knuckle bones for some variety of chewing. I find my dog has to work harder on these than the bully sticks

-extra large crate. I've deducted that my floppy tip was due to the crate height. So i got a super large one that doesn't restrict her in any way.


----------



## qbchottu

I will be very surprised if they go up - they really do seem to be lacking in cartilage and strength. Glad to hear about your refund - hope they follow through


----------



## m1953

qbchottu said:


> I will be very surprised if they go up - they really do seem to be lacking in cartilage and strength. Glad to hear about your refund - hope they follow through


Yea deep down I feel the same way but will hold on for that little bit of hope till she one year old . In any case she is still my dog and best bud. Ears up or not. 

Again thanks too everyone for taking the time to look and for your suggestions


----------



## julie87

I really do hope the trainer knows the proper way of taping because if she doesn't she can cause permanent damage to the ears do a search on google for correct ear taping, if you don't know how to do it you can put weight of the tape/insert in wrong spots/wrong way and it can pull the ears down instead of up even though it may look right to you. Keep us updated with pictures please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m1953

Here is a picture with her ears taped. 
Thanks


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

That looks fine to me! Did you make sure that the fold on the inside of the ears was tucked back when the tape was applied?


----------



## m1953

VanBuren shepherds said:


> That looks fine to me! Did you make sure that the fold on the inside of the ears was tucked back when the tape was applied?


My trainer did it for me .. She has been training,breeding and judging for a long time so I hope so. There are foam rollers glued in before the tape so I hope so. Thanks everyone. .


----------



## lorriekirby

Never give up hope. My U.B. had ears just like your beautiful girl's until he was about 5 years old. Then, they started standing erect when he'd go to the vet, or anytime there was some action going on. And before I knew it, they were up 100% and haven't come down! He's now almost 8 and his ears are beautiful. I know it's not the norm, but it can happen and I have a beautiful male GSD with erect ears to prove it


----------



## m1953

lorriekirby said:


> Never give up hope. My U.B. had ears just like your beautiful girl's until he was about 5 years old. Then, they started standing erect when he'd go to the vet, or anytime there was some action going on. And before I knew it, they were up 100% and haven't come down! He's now almost 8 and his ears are beautiful. I know it's not the norm, but it can happen and I have a beautiful male GSD with erect ears to prove it


Thanks for that


----------



## julie87

lorriekirby said:


> Never give up hope. My U.B. had ears just like your beautiful girl's until he was about 5 years old. Then, they started standing erect when he'd go to the vet, or anytime there was some action going on. And before I knew it, they were up 100% and haven't come down! He's now almost 8 and his ears are beautiful. I know it's not the norm, but it can happen and I have a beautiful male GSD with erect ears to prove it


 
Seriousely when he was 5 years old?!!!were they ever erect when he was a pup?


----------



## lorriekirby

Yes, seriously between 5 & 6. His ears were never erect, ever. The breeder spent lots of time taping and trying everything they knew to make them go up. He went thru the teepee stage, the bad comb-over stage, and then they pretty much each stuck out to their own side. Everybody made so much fun of him and I was constantly asked what kind of mutt dog was he. Finally, they started standing when he saw squirrels, or was in a state of excitement. Then one day, there they stood - beautifully erect all the time!! Even when he's exhausted they still stay up. I was totally amazed as were lots of folks on this board, but I posted a history of his pics a while back.


----------



## julie87

Wow that's crazy! Glad his ears came up better late than never 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m1953

lorriekirby said:


> Yes, seriously between 5 & 6. His ears were never erect, ever. The breeder spent lots of time taping and trying everything they knew to make them go up. He went thru the teepee stage, the bad comb-over stage, and then they pretty much each stuck out to their own side. Everybody made so much fun of him and I was constantly asked what kind of mutt dog was he. Finally, they started standing when he saw squirrels, or was in a state of excitement. Then one day, there they stood - beautifully erect all the time!! Even when he's exhausted they still stay up. I was totally amazed as were lots of folks on this board, but I posted a history of his pics a while back.


That gives be some hope at least. Thanks again


----------



## carmspack

almost looks like the ears have some damage to the cartilage , referring to the waviness . This dog has such a beautiful expression just the way he/she is .


----------



## m1953

carmspack said:


> almost looks like the ears have some damage to the cartilage , referring to the waviness . This dog has such a beautiful expression just the way he/she is .


Yea I know. That waviness has be concerned too. But at that same time there are times when they are straight up. Here is a picture taken the day before I took the other picture. We were out walking and playing ball. She can at times put them up.


----------



## julie87

They will be up you will see!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m1953

julie87 said:


> They will be up you will see!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


. Thanks


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

Okay, so I finally tried using moleskin glued into the ears for the first time. It seems to be the most comfortable thing I've ever used to assist with the ears, and without really paying attention you would not even notice they were in there. They seem to hold up real well also. They don't fall apart like pipe insulation does. Here is what I did:
1) Purchased mole skin with adhesive backing from a pharmacy.
2) Purchased Torbot skin bond offline.
3) Purchased large breathe right strips from a pharmacy.
4) I cleaned out the ears real well with an ear cleaning solution. Inspected the ears for any irritations or infections and allowed ears to dry completly.
5) I then cut the moleskin to the shape of the inside of the ear. Kind of like a teardrop. Making sure it was small enough to have 1/4" all around the moleskin.
6) Next I removed the backing off the mole skin and applied a thin layer of Torbot to it. Allowed the glue to dry for about a minute.
7) I had an assistant hold the ear open to where I could easily fit the moleskin into the ear as centered best I could... making sure it was covering the crease in the bottom of the ear.
8) I inspected the moleskin for any loose spots and touched up the edges with Torbot to make sure it was secure.
9) Last I decided where the weakest parts of the ear was and I placed the breathe right strips over it vertically to help the ear stand correct. I ended up using two strips per ear and they stick really well to the moleskin.

I noticed it still allows for a full range of motion of the ears and when they are erect they are perfect and not heavy like with pipe insulation. It also does not restrict any blood flow or have to be removed so the ears can breathe like with taping the ears. 
I thought I would pass this along so you could try it. Even if the ears never stand perfectly on their own this is a technique that can assist them to be erect without being cumbersome. They have been in the ears for four days now with no signs of coming loose.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0pusX

Here is my Bella at almost 9 months.

I wish they were perfectly straight.....maybe as her head widens a bit it will correct itself.










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m1953

0pusX said:


> Here is my Bella at almost 9 months.
> 
> I wish they were perfectly straight.....maybe as her head widens a bit it will correct itself.
> 
> View attachment 28378
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I really think they will. She is really adorable


----------



## Haggardphunk

My pup is 14 weeks. One ear has been up for a week. The other flops. When should I consider taping that 2nd ear?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87

Haggardphunk said:


> My pup is 14 weeks. One ear has been up for a week. The other flops. When should I consider taping that 2nd ear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 Nope, not until at least 5 months old, research the proper way of taping


----------



## Haggardphunk

Everyone once in awhile it'll go up for a few minutes at a time. I think it will go upon its own


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

Moleskin works perfectly!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine

What I have heard is, if they have been up but come down they Are likely to go up and stay up eventually.
Bianca's ears apparently bounced around, I didn't own her as a puppy but her prev owner sent photos and her ears went through all the goofy positions (except teepee, at least not in the photos). I had one when she was a year old where she had one up and one down. When I got her as an adult she had both up and strong (and hers were very tall/big ears).


----------



## koda00

VanBuren shepherds said:


> Okay, so I finally tried using moleskin glued into the ears for the first time. It seems to be the most comfortable thing I've ever used to assist with the ears, and without really paying attention you would not even notice they were in there. They seem to hold up real well also. They don't fall apart like pipe insulation does. Here is what I did:
> 1) Purchased mole skin with adhesive backing from a pharmacy.
> 2) Purchased Torbot skin bond offline.
> 3) Purchased large breathe right strips from a pharmacy.
> 4) I cleaned out the ears real well with an ear cleaning solution. Inspected the ears for any irritations or infections and allowed ears to dry completly.
> 5) I then cut the moleskin to the shape of the inside of the ear. Kind of like a teardrop. Making sure it was small enough to have 1/4" all around the moleskin.
> 6) Next I removed the backing off the mole skin and applied a thin layer of Torbot to it. Allowed the glue to dry for about a minute.
> 7) I had an assistant hold the ear open to where I could easily fit the moleskin into the ear as centered best I could... making sure it was covering the crease in the bottom of the ear.
> 8) I inspected the moleskin for any loose spots and touched up the edges with Torbot to make sure it was secure.
> 9) Last I decided where the weakest parts of the ear was and I placed the breathe right strips over it vertically to help the ear stand correct. I ended up using two strips per ear and they stick really well to the moleskin.
> 
> I noticed it still allows for a full range of motion of the ears and when they are erect they are perfect and not heavy like with pipe insulation. It also does not restrict any blood flow or have to be removed so the ears can breathe like with taping the ears.
> I thought I would pass this along so you could try it. Even if the ears never stand perfectly on their own this is a technique that can assist them to be erect without being cumbersome. They have been in the ears for four days now with no signs of coming loose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


This is the correct way....i had to do this to one of mine and it worked perfectly. Good luck!


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

koda00 said:


> This is the correct way....i had to do this to one of mine and it worked perfectly. Good luck!


I tried every way and by far this is the best!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## koda00

VanBuren shepherds said:


> I tried every way and by far this is the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:thumbup:


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

One week after the moleskin fell out of his ears and they are still standing up!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87

Awesome 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## koda00

Good Job!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist

They look great! If you notice even a hint of weakening again, I imagine you should reapply it?


----------

